# Watch Benji Grow With Me



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

I have decided on this little guy from my breeders two puppies... I have the kind of life where I will adapt to anything a dog can throw at me so I chose this one and cannot wait to see what kind of dog he grows up to be! 

His momma had a tri and a black and white, I chose this little black and white guy! His name is Benji! As I get more pictures I'll update all of you! 

I'm so excited!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats! I am looking forward to more pics. What breed(s) is he?


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you! 

He's a papillon!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

He is going to be beautiful!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Awwww, can't wait to see him grow up.


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

3 weeks!!! I'm getting so excited!!!!! =D


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable! I can hardly wait to see him grow!


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness, he's adorable!  The more pictures you get, the more excited you get.. that's how I always felt.


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you!!!!!! I am getting more excited!!! I can't wait until June!!!!


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm so excited my baby is growing he's 1lb today that sounds sooooo tiny! The breeder says he's going to be on the smaller size which is perfect with me! I can't beleive 6 weeks has passed already he's very playful and I cannot wait to hear more about how he's growing up! Pictures coming soon!


----------



## micahsmom (Feb 16, 2010)

He is really cute!!!!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Pictures ! <3


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

Here he is!!! He's so sweet looking!!!! This is the pup I've dreamed about!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!!!  So tiny!


----------



## Aroha (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww shucks he is just the cutest and reminds me of the days when i helped out friends show thier little bl/white Pap who did well in shows in NZ. Miss the lil breeds at times and the Paps size is not to be reckoned with, so loyal and adorable, Good Luck with your precious bundle of joy.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Look at the ears!


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

His big ole ears are adorable!! Thanks for all the comments!!!!


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

He is just too cute for words! I miss Cali's little poofball stage, so definitely enjoy it before he goes into the uglies stage.. although personally, I don't think a Papillon can ever be ugly. And I've said this before, but congrats on such a cutie! When are you bringing him home?


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't wait to get him and enjoy all his stages!!! And you're right I don't think a pap can ever not be cute!!!! There is just something about them! I'm so happy I'm finally getting my dream dog! I get him in June =)


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

There definitely is.  Expect to get a lot of strangers running up asking to pet him, even though Cali is about 14 months old, I had a lady come up to us last night in the store and say "I just have to pet those ears! She's so cute!". I'd just try not to give into the cuteness once you get him, because Cali certainly got away with quite a bit for awhile haha.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ugh I want a papillon puppy! It's been too long since I've had one. He's adorable!


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

The first thing my friend said is "you are going to let him get away with murder I can see it now!!!!!" And I keep telling myself I can't!!!!! There are so many people who want to hug him and he's not here but I will keep in mind what you said!!! I can't wait to get him!!


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

I did the exact same thing with Cali, I told myself that I was going to do training from day one, but at first all we did was fun and games.  I think fun and games is probably the most important aspect with new dogs of any age. Just remember to make training fun and give lots of breaks in between and you guys will have an awesome time together!  And I expect a billion and one pictures when you get him!


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

I will probably take non stop pictures!!!! I will be out of the country for 3 weeks before I get him and moving into a new apt so I think the first few days aside from potty training will be very light while I get used to everything. I will probably do a little bit of training nothing too crazy though. 

Thank you @mcdavis =)


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

Definitely take loads of photos - they grow up and change so quickly and it's lovely to be able to look back at the puppy pics


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Ugh I want a papillon puppy! It's been too long since I've had one. He's adorable!



I didn't even see your comment I'm sorry! Thank you!!


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

mcdavis said:


> Definitely take loads of photos - they grow up and change so quickly and it's lovely to be able to look back at the puppy pics


There was a thread on another forum (i think) where everyone was posting pictures of their pups as they grew and I saw how much they changed!!! Sounds crazy but I am saving all these pictures and I want to make a scrap book of his growing and changing! I wish I did it with my cats but this will be my first pet I do it with and I will see how it goes.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

My dog's name is Benji also. This makes 2 dogs I've had with the name Benji. What made you choose a Papillon? Your dog is adorable.


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

Masterjedi688 said:


> My dog's name is Benji also. This makes 2 dogs I've had with the name Benji. What made you choose a Papillon? Your dog is adorable.


Ever since the first time I saw a Papillon I fell in love with them! Then I did research on the breed and found out they fit my lifestyle very well as well as have all the qualities I wanted in a dog!


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Good for you. I wish you and Benji many years of happiness.


----------



## CJay (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm out of the country for another 2 weeks but its great knowing this is who I have to welcome me home... <3 9 weeks!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... Benji is adorable!!!


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

He is sooooo cuuuuttteeee.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Squee! So adorable! I got my pap at a year old so I missed the pappy puppy stage.


----------

